# NIS and groups

## chedburgh

Hi folks,

Quick question about NIS and groups. Just setting up my system again after a gentoo install, and Id like to keep to the gentoo group ids etc.

I run NIS from a suse (soon to be gentoo) server, the id number changes are not a problem. What I want to ask is how people manage groups like games, audio, video etc. Previously i just chmod'ed things (bad method!!!). I have group Ids above 1000 exported in the NIS map, and want to keep it like that really. 

So, for example, games is not exported. When I add one of my exported users to the games group (on the local machine) I still dont get permission to resources associated with that group.

I was hoping to do something simple, like add the group users to games, video etc, so all exported users could use these resources on the local machines. Would this work? (cant test as I am at work!).

Any advice on managing this setup, or alternate methods? Dont want to use ldap, its a home network so NIS does ok for it (unless theres any major reason to change).

Cheers

Ched

----------

## mcsky2

Hi,

I have the same problem but i think there is an answer in this link (at the end)

http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/109

We use debian nis server and FC5 clients (works without doing something) but with gentoo it's another problem...

----------

## mcsky2

An alternate solution for gentoo :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fit_Linux_into_Active_Directory in section permissions

----------

